# Fruita Wood Company



## thrifty token (Jul 24, 2012)

Am I the only one having problems trying to reach this company?  The link does not appear to work.

www.fruitawoodchunks.com

Apparently they have great reviews.  If anyone has any info, I'd greatly appreciate it. ~~Thrifty


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 24, 2012)

I just clicked on the link you have and went right to their website.

They are out of Plum and Maple however.


----------



## thrifty token (Jul 24, 2012)

Must be a work-related firewall.  Go figure.  Thanks for your feedback....


----------



## oneisnone (Jul 31, 2012)

A great company to deal with - ordered last Wednesday night and Bert made sure that I had a box of chunks for a party on Saturday. I would not hesitate to order from them again. Great service!


----------



## fstellab (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am new this, I just purchased a Kamado.

I was looking around on the Internet, and came across Frutia Wood Company.

I know that much, I ordered their* Colorado Mountain Red Mahogany.* This stuff is so

hard, it feels like marble. I am not sure how to use it, or light it.

I was hoping to use it for* Bread* and *Pizza* in the Kamado. Has anyone used this wood ?

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-Fred


----------

